# G0431 dx



## Deb2009 (Jun 7, 2010)

How do you know when to restrict a dx to a cpt code?  For instance, when I am billing this code and it is rejected should I be restricting this to the dx code for this test every time?


----------



## kalbright (Jun 7, 2010)

No, because it may be a code that is accepted by another carrier.


----------



## aem783 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Who is the payer?*

Who is the payer that is rejecting the cpt/dx combo?  What dx are you using?


----------

